# Neues DPP P10 650W - Plastikteil im Inneren abgebrochen?



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

Servus, ich habe heute mein DPP P10 650W geliefert bekommen und bei der Überprüfung auf Transportschäden ist ein kleines, schwarzes Plastikteil aus dem Inneren des Netzteils gefallen.
-> einer der beiden "Arme" ist am Ansatz durchgebrochen und hält nur noch an einem dünnen Plastikfaden am Rest des Bauteiles.

Es sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von der Grösse her würde ich sagen etwa 6x3x2 Millimeter.


Nun möchte ich hier gerne fragen, was das denn sein könnte? Für mich sieht es nach einer Befestigungsklammer aus, vielleicht von einem Kabel des 20+4er-Stranges oder einem Kühlelement.

Es kam wirklich von INNERHALB und auch erst, nachdem ich das Netzteil umgedreht habe (also den Lüfter nach unten).

Freundliche Grüsse
Teutonnen


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

Hier....scheint nicht gerade viel los zu sein, kann das sein?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Oktober 2013)

Läufst denn ? Aber ich denke hier sollten lieber die Damen und Herren vom beQuiet Support weiterhelfen...


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung, ich bau doch kein NT ein, bei dem Zeug aus dem Inneren herausfällt?^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Oktober 2013)

Naja immerhin kannst du immer noch hier schreiben  aber ja ist vllt besser...


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, mit dem Laptop xD Der PC schmiert mir SOFORT ab, wenn ich irgendwas starte, was anspruchsvoller ist als LoL.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Teutonnen,

aus Gründen der Sicherheit sollte das Netzteil getauscht werden. Bitte wende dich an unsere kostenlose Hotline 08000-736 736. Die Rufnummer ist aus allen deutschen Netzen kostenfrei.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke vielmals, das habe ich bereits gemacht. Hier die Antwort des Support-Teams, die übrigens verdammt zügig kam (die erste Mail kam ca. 1 Stunde, nachdem ich das Ticket gesendet habe, diese hier heute Morgen! Hut ab! )


_Guten Tag Herr -------,_

_wir  bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten, welche Ihnen in Verbindung mit einem  Produkt aus unserem Hause entstanden sind. Das Netzteil soll laut  Auskunft von unserem technischen  Produkt-Manager ausgetauscht werden bzw. nicht mehr in Betrieb genommen  werden._

_Wir  würden Sie daher freundlichst bitten, uns Ihr vermeintlich defektes  Netzteil mit einem Paketdienst Ihrer Wahl frei frankiert an folgende  Adresse einzusenden: (Unfreie  Sendungen können leider nicht entgegengenommen werden.)_

_               Listan GmbH & Co.KG_
_               Biedenkamp 3a_
_               D-21509 GLINDE_

_Bitte legen Sie Ihrer Sendung unbedingt folgende Unterlagen bei_

_  - eine Kopie Ihrer Rechnung (bitte senden Sie nicht den original Beleg)_
_  - eine Fehlerbeschreibung;_
_  - sowie Ihre Lieferanschrift _

_Jegliches Zubehör kann in Ihrem Besitz verbleiben, wir benötigen nur das Netzteil._

_Das  Netzteil wird nach dem Eintreffen durch unsere Technik geprüft und bei  vorliegendem Defekt instand gesetzt, bzw. ausgetauscht. Die  Abwicklungszeit beträgt zurzeit ca.  10-14  Arbeitstage._

_Der Versand zu Ihnen erfolgt für Sie selbstverständlich kostenlos._

_Für weitere Fragen können Sie sich gerne jederzeit wieder an uns wenden._


_*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*_

_ *be quiet! Service*_



-> Problem erledigt, würde ich sagen.

Die RMA werde ich aber über meinen Retailer machen, soll der Typ die 50.- Versandkosten zahlen... (Ich bin Schweizer, versicherte Paketsendungen in die EU werden bei dem Gewicht des Netzteiles (dürften ca. 4-5kg sein) sofort schweineteuer... Soll das doch der Depp zahlen, bei dem ich's gekauft habe. )


----------



## MyArt (23. Oktober 2013)

Komisch das bei nem P10 kein Vorabtausch gemacht wird.

Naja immerhin :3


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Wird angeboten... Innerhalb von Deutschland. 



Update:
_Sehr geehrter Herr -------

Soeben hat unser Lieferant bestätigt, dass ein Austausch der  beschädigten Ware veranlasst wurde. Dieser sollte in den nächsten Tagen  bei Ihnen eintreffen._
_Ebenfalls  werden Sie ein Rücksendeetikette erhalten, mit welcher Sie die Sendung  direkt an unseren Lieferanten zurückschicken können._

_Vielen Dank für Ihre Bemühungen und entschuldigen Sie die entstandenen Umstände._


_Freundliche Grüsse_

_Lukas Bumann _
_Post Department Assistant_

_Galaxus AG_
_Pfingstweidstrasse 60_
_CH-8005 Zürich_






Insgesamt gibt es sowohl an BeQuiet als auch an den Retailer nur gute Noten, der Support verlief zügig (die Beschwerde ging am Montag ein), es wurde gleich Vorabaustausch angeboten, das Porto für die Rücksendung des defekten Netzteiles wurde anscheinend  ebenfalls übernommen. Fünf Sterne und eine Waschmaschine von mir.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

Update: Heute kam das Ersatznetzteil an und damit ist alles wieder in bester Ordnung.


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Oktober 2013)

So soll es sein!

Danke für deine Rückmeldung und sorry wegen der Unannehmlichkeiten.

Gruß

Marco


----------

